# Weight lifting belt!



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Do u use one? What are the pros and cons in your opinions?

When should someone start using them?


----------



## BigAggs (Apr 9, 2011)

Only use belt for my heavy sets of squads and deadlifts.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

I use one and love it. Only really use for heavy deads and squats though.

If your gonna get one don't get lil flimsy one, worth paying bit extra for quality.


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

I use one for smiths squats as they seem to effect my back, but not for anything else atm

Don't use them for deads, barbel squats or anything but than again I am not onto stupid weights yet...

I don't want to build a reliance on them as lifting with a belt can be very different to lifting without as you push your abs into belt, but wouldn't push abs out without one.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Any recommendations for a decent belt?


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

I bought a proper leather belt recently. Thing is suppose to be XL but doesn't fit me. My ****ty neoprene belt is XL and is a bit too big.

FML


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I've got a leather bodybuilding style belt and a leather two prong powerlifting belt. I only wear them for the power lifts these days but used to wear one most of the time. It's bollox this 'it will weaken your core' stuff as all you do is slacken it off when you are not lifting heavy. I wore a belt for 20 years and there's nothing weak about my core. Virtually every video you watch of the pro's they wear a belt, whether it be laterals of kickbacks lol, so it can't be that bad for you.

Personally I would recommend a 6 inch 2 prong powerlifting style belt for general use.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Any recommendations for a decent belt?


www.zuluglove.com I got single prong one, is quality.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

always when doing heavy squats, deads

this what i use

 under £20 quid ebay


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Very helpful gents cheers


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

I use a GASP belt and rate it, very good quality. Inzer will always be he best though imo


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

think i got my belt wet or something seem 2 be shrinking:whistling:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Wish I would've ****ing used one the other day

Instead I pulled my back :l


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

I've gone through a good few belts with powerlifting/weightlifting & strongman competing etc... Some were great; some sh**ty (i.e. lever belts etc...). Single prong belts can be ok but they can come undone easy as well so be aware of this:

A decent 2 ply belt with a solid 2 prong buckle is about as good as you can get; Pullum do a good one for around £60: http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/accessories/powerlifting-belts/pullum-suede-duel-prong-powerlifting-belt/prod_24.html

Around the £40 to £70 mark is ideal; they're usually very well made.

Mine only gets used when going very heavy on deads & squats or if I'm doing continental cleans etc... Otherwise it stays in my bag gathering dust 

They're there to be used as an advantage; not as part of your gym going gear (i.e. walk into the gym; belt on, wrist wraps on & then go do some curls in the squat rack :cursing: )

Training without the belt will give you superb core strength gains; training with it all the time and you'll lose these and it'll show!

Just me tuppenceworth


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Wish I would've ****ing used one the other day
> 
> Instead I pulled my back :l


Belts dont always stop this; they're really there for your stomach muscles to push against (and yes; that'll keep your back more upright). Poor form or tiredness are more connected to pulled backs... (hope you heal soon)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

So I need a 6" double prong, double ply leather belt??

Use it only on the heaviest set?

Any make I should stay away from?


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

You don't HAVE to go for a 2 prong belt but from my own experience I think they're the best you can have (lever belts can snap and open under pressure a lot easier than pronged belts)!

Belts these days are more suede based rather than leather.

The pullum belt is very good so I'd highly recommend it...

When it comes to wearing a belt; use it when you feel you need it but also try and train beyond that point as well if you can; gains will be made better that way


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Cheers for that


----------

